# Confessions of a V Parent



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't gone to the bathroom by myself at home since April 28, 2012 (the day we brought Haeden home).

I treat my V like my child and talk about him like he is.

I truly believe that my V may be smarter than some toddlers at times.

I talk to my V like he's a person. I ask him how his day was when I get home, ask what he watched on TV, if he caught a nap, etc.

Snuggling is no longer a 2 person thing. It's a 2 person and dog thing. Every night. And we've never thought twice about it.

When we got engaged one of the first questions asked by multiple people was, "is Haeden going to be your ring bearer?" (I don't think any church has enough insurance to cover that liability.)


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby always gets invited to our nieces and nephews birthday parties since she is our child and we cannot have children of our own. I always get the comments that she is the most well behaved "kid" at the party. I always feel like such a proud parent. She is so good with kids of all ages. She never jumps on them and plays very well. She may steal some food out of their hand here and there but you'll have that when it is dangled in her face.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a two legged child (4) and a 8 mo old vizsla too. He is definitely our baby. My son even cries for him when we go out of town or are away too long. We had a rough time with my son as an infant, so I definitely think of Wilson as my newborn. I used to want four sons -- now I am thinking one son and three vizslas!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Gee my cats don't leave me alone in the bathroom and I would imagine that Dharma will do this too when she comes home in July. LOL! She too will be my husbands and my little girl as we can't have kids either and this is really our first big pet that we have purchased together and are completely accountable for together. My daughter (his Stepdaughter) is 19 so this is going back to having a baby in the house again. I wonder how long it will take before all rules get thrown out the window!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

...being loved by my V is to truly touch the face of God...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think of Willie as an angel sent down to me from Heaven, to always remind me of what a gift life really is, and to understand what living a joyful life really means. I do. And actually, I have felt that way about every dog I've ever had.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a very touching thread. *MsWhipple * - you brought tears to my eyes!

My boyfriend and I comment daily on how much we love Otto and what an exceptional dog he is. He has grown into such an integral part of our family - it is hard to ever imagine life without him. We are going away next May and I have started looking for a place to board him while we are away at a wedding (Dominican Republic - or I would probably try and take him with us!). It will be relaxing to be alone for the first time in over 2 years, but I guarantee he will be on or in the back of my mind the entire time. He has been a lot of work, but I wouldn't trade him for the world. Every event or gathering is so much better when he is there - and when he isn't, we feel the void!

Sounds like we are all pretty lucky dog parents! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OttosMama, I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding next May, but I just want to warn you, you're going to miss Otto like crazy!! Be prepared.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

OttosMama - you might check out www.dogvacay.com as its a site where people sign up to host dogs in their home for a fee. I haven't used it yet but we are doing a meet-n-greet with a potential host on Sunday. She is home all day, has 28 acres, a V and a mixed breed dog. So it really could be like vacation for the dogs too. 

As a side note, my brother got married in the Dominican last year. It was fun and the most athletic vacation I've ever had because of all the daily activities and daily family volleyball. Good luck!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't know if all breeders do this but ours will board dogs from there while we are away at $20 a night. She also does not live too far away. At least they get to go to their original home and hang with their moms and the wonderful lady who spent the first very critical weeks with them.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes MCD, our first breeder does that. For free I think actually. But now we have two from two different breeders. One breeder is almost two hours away, the other over three. But I do agree its a great option.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This morning our drive to daycare was 1.5 hours instead of the usual 40 minutes thanks to traffic. By the end of the drive my boy was laying in the passenger seat with his head on my hand giving me "the eyes." It took everything in me to not just turn the car around and spend the day with my boy instead.

OttosMama, we're having the same problem! If I have a hard time leaving him at daycare then how the heck am I going to leave him for a week for our honeymoon?

SCD, awesome site recommendation!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/our-dogs-are-not-our-children.html

Four year anniversary of starting redbirddog blog this Saturday. This was a post on what I felt was the relationship of a Vizsla with his or her human.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya always travels with us, but this weekend we cant take her due to who we are staying with..so K has to go to the kennel. I know I'm going to cry when I leave her. We are both going to be in misery apart. I can't wait to pick her up and I have not dropped her off!


----------

